# Western snow plow mount Ford #67982 1999-2004 with adapter ultramount



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Western plow mount ford part# 67982 fits 1999-2004 early 2004 with springs in front. Mount is straight and only 3 years old as shown in the pics its not all rusted up it was mounted to a early 2004 so it also has the adapter kit for that year if its needed 
would prefer pick up in 07704 or ship at buyers expense
pm pr call 732 241 4774
$250


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

sold


----------

